# New purchase: F250 or Ram 2500?



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I am going to purchase a new plow truck ASAP after a good Winter here in WI. Either an 08' F250 w/ speedwing(600 miles) or an 06 Ram (2500 miless, hail damage off lot) 2500 SLT w/ power plow. Hear that the 5.4 in the F250 may lack. True? I have an 06 Dakota and I love the HEMI Both trucks are Reg cab dealer installed plows.

Would very much appreciate opinions. The RAM is 12,000 less but cash up front whereas the Ford is 6 year 0 financing.

Thanks much,

Lance


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I own a 2003 Ford F-250 supercab short bed, leather 8ft fisher mm2. It has the 5.4 it lacks a little bit off the start if you go to step on it it is a little doggish but when it gets goign it will go. And it plows really good. I pull a 9000lb 30ft fifth wheel with it with no problems. I think you would like it. What I like about the fords and dodges are the full solid front axles.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

how bad is the hail damage?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Newdude;520311 said:


> how bad is the hail damage?


 ya thats true how bad is it? is it very noticeable?


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

As bad as it gets. But, as we all now, plow trucks take a beating so, I really don't believe that the hail damage will be an issue except for resale. I don't have muck experience w/ fords but it's a good deal. And the dodge has 2500 miles, probably after hail damage as a demo so, you never know there. The only thing I question is the snow plow prep packages which, on dodge, at leat the 08, look to be more rugged. The new 08 Fors, I know it's new. The Ram, no warranty.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

keep in mind if you go dodge...never thought I would recommend this...but they have the lifetime warranty for the gas engines.... 3/4 ton hemi, with lifetime warranty..not too bad


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

ommegang;520318 said:


> The Ram, no warranty.


Why no warranty? Because of the hail damage? If that's the case, then it probably was an insurance write off for the dealer, and the title is branded as salvage. I don't know what kind of discount they are giving you, but I believe that I read a while back that salvage titled vehicles are worth about 50% less on trade than new ones.

Also, has the paint been broken by any of the hail damage? If so, you'll need to factor in repairs there to keep the rust at bay.

Even if the Dodge is a steal, keep in mind that there's no warranty, so you'll be responsible for any and all repairs that are needed, & as we all know, engine and trans repairs are expensive! Can you get an aftermarket warranty for it? I never buy them, but in this case it might be worth it!

Good luck!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say Dodge but if the one you are looking at has no warranty forget about it. If you go with the Ford at 0% its like useing someone elses money. I think I have seen the Dodge you are talking about on Traderonline, maybe.

Why not just try to find another Dodge? I know I can get an 07-08 reg cab 4x4 3/4ton Dodge HEMI brand new from the dealer for under $27,000. A new 8' Hiniker straight blade can be had for ~$3500 so why not just go that route? It sounds like you are willing to spend some coin since you say the Ford is $12,000 more than the Dodge you are looking at. Then you get a full warranty and you know where it has been.

Is it this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...011QQitemZ320217205174QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya salvage you wont get crap for in a trade in.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, that's it. He actually has two of them left, he said he bought forty total. He'll take 20 if anyone is interested. I keep comming back to the Ford at 0 for six years with a blizzard plow that I would like to try. Just not sure yet. I guess the 5.4 would save a little on gas perhaps vs the others. How much do blizzard's 810sw retail for, installed, at present? Right now I have a 91 GMC w/ a conventional plow. 

Thanks guys,

Lance


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

BTW, you don't get crap on a trade-in for an a1 grade these days. I have an 03 Eclipse GTS 4,000 miles = $12,000 trade-in, $26,500 I paid. Probably the same way with the 06 Dakota QC that I have w/ 7,000 miles that my dad bought before he passed away. At trade-in prices I could sell it in one day on craigslist. Sad state of affairs


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

07/08Ram 2500 for under $27,000 I will have to look into. I think they all have 0 financing for at least three years.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ommegang;521002 said:


> 07/08Ram 2500 for under $27,000 I will have to look into. I think they all have 0 financing for at least three years.


I picked up my 06' (in 06'), Quad cab short box, Cummins, Big Horn package, all the bells and wistles, besides the leather and navigation for ~$32,000. 
The Reg. Cab Long boxes with the Hemi they are just about giving away around here. I dont know were you are from but it may be worth a trip to Rosedale Dodge or Monticello Dodge. Monticello will probably work with you more since they are out of the city and have less overhead. A friend of mine just picked up a new 1500 quad short with everything, leather, sunroof, etc... drove it away for $26,500

Monitcello is advertising an 07' Mega cab with the 6.7 for $33,881. Go in and beat them up some more...
http://www.monticellododge.com/j/i/...DGE&model=RAM+2500&price=&category=&comments=

Rosedale still has new 06's on their lot. Could probably just about steel one of those, I think they are 5-speeds though


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

The new 5.4 liters are alot better than the older ones. We have one in an 05 F-250 and it runs damn good... And it has a 8'6" MVP on it... I'd say Ford all the way, but I am biased...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

If you read the Ebay ad on the Dodge it's a Salvage Title and an insurance write off truck.
I would go new or find a better used one then that, he has been trying to sell those 2 plow trucks on Ebay for a good while now there is probably a reason they havent sold yet!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

M&M Services;521781 said:


> The new 5.4 liters are alot better than the older ones. We have one in an 05 F-250 and it runs damn good... And it has a 8'6" MVP on it... I'd say Ford all the way, but I am biased...


x2 Ford is the only way to go. that 5.4 will have enough grunt to do the job and those motors are built to last.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Here you go, 06 f250 diesel with 8.5' plow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...007QQitemZ170195412160QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think either one is a good pick. If you were looking to go diesel I would say stay away from the new fords. The 6.0s have been noted to have their share of problems and the 6.4s are even worse as I have been told.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I cant fathom why, ESPECIALLY if you are financing, you would EVER consider buying a SALVAGED vehicle. That baffles me. Were not talking $5000 here. Your talking $20,000-$30,000. Dont buy price if you are using financing. Buy the truck that you are going to want to drive for the next 4 years, because your most likely going to be paying on it for that long. I would buy an F-350. Nothing less. I guess that would equate to a Dodge 3500. If you are serious about plowing, you need a 1 ton. If you want to be harry half azz, than get a 1/2 or 3/4 ton.....and Salvage????? Why in the world would you want to do that unless you could get a 2006 for $7,500.00. Good luck man.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am ready to pull the trigger on an F250 w/ blizzard plow by this weekend.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO the Hemi is a better engine but the Ford is a better truck. 

Good luck with it. Post pics when you pick it up.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

This may be a dumb question to you guys, but I am in the same boat as the thread starter, but I'm looking for the Ford F-250 in Supercab or Crewcab with the 5.4 and the Dodge 2500 in Quad Cab with the 5.7 Hemi. Does anyone have any real world gas mileage on these trucks for summer street/highway driving?

Thanks!!


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

Buy a ford unless u want to be rebuilding the trans every 40,000 mi


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

The only problems with the 5.4 i've heard a bit about were when they just came out 3v, new generation motor.. WIth the 08 though im 99% sure that issue has been addressed. The problem was with the spark plug design and breaking them off when removing.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

66 BADBOY;523526 said:


> This may be a dumb question to you guys, but I am in the same boat as the thread starter, but I'm looking for the Ford F-250 in Supercab or Crewcab with the 5.4 and the Dodge 2500 in Quad Cab with the 5.7 Hemi. Does anyone have any real world gas mileage on these trucks for summer street/highway driving?
> 
> Thanks!!


12.7 mixed driving. 10.0 mixed driving with the hubs locked F250 Crewcab with the 5.4. I don't have any highway mileage figures yet on mine.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

GL&M;531256 said:


> 12.7 mixed driving. 10.0 mixed driving with the hubs locked F250 Crewcab with the 5.4. I don't have any highway mileage figures yet on mine.


Hey thanks. That's better than my 89 Dodge 360CID, 3 speed auto, 4.56 rear end getting 9 MPG at its best times...UGH!!! No Highway driving for me either, but it's because I'm sccared the truck will explode!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

fordplowkid;529336 said:


> Buy a ford unless u want to be rebuilding the trans every 40,000 mi


the new dodge trans are fine, gas or diesel both will be fine. Good luck on the truck, i would stay clear of a slavage title, i don't think you can go wrong with a new dodge or ford


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with prior posts...the 5.4 is a very good engine. Not a race engine, and not a diesel, but mine pushes snow with the best of them. It's very reliable and with our last snow event, it ran about 14 hours straight with no problems.

Enjoy the hunt, and I also would stay away from a salvage truck.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweetpete, that is one nice looking truck you have there!!!!


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I've run both an 04 ram 2500 5.7 and an 05 ford f 250 5.4. The 5.7 has LOTS of torque but gets 7-8 mpg when it is being worked. My f 250 with a 5.4 gets better overall mileage but is still quite thirsty when Im plowing or pulling, the nice thing about the ford is the tow/haul button realy firms up the shifts an the engine is more than adiquite for plowing. Both trucks have 8-2 steel v plows


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

fordplowkid;529336 said:


> Buy a ford unless u want to be rebuilding the trans every 40,000 mi


LOL thats pretty funny. Want to start a post on ALL the issue with the f250 issues. hmm lets start with there flagship trucks with a 6.0 or a 6.4 Diesel both eat up trannys just not as fast as the Dodges. But this post is talking about gas engines and Dodge tranny never really had issues with gassers.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

66 BADBOY;533209 said:


> Sweetpete, that is one nice looking truck you have there!!!!


Hey!!! Thanks Badboy...I really appreciate it. I fell in love the day the dealer ordered it from another nearby dealer. I bought it "sight unseen" since it had the options I was looking for.

When I pulled up and saw it, I was like" OMG!! I love it"

Thanks again bro.

Pete


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

I always buy used vehicles with cash. Ive saved alot! Unless you plow alot of big parking lots, think small.


----------

